# Synchronisation du contenu de l'iPad avec son iMac



## wayne (29 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrai savoir comment les trucs qu'on fait sur un iPad se synchronise sur son iMac. les fichier iWork par exemple, il se synchronisent avec ceux contenus dans l'ordi ou bien faut-il les exporter/importer a chaque fois ?


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Je voudrai savoir comment les trucs qu'on fait sur un iPad se synchronise sur son iMac. les fichier iWork par exemple, il se synchronisent avec ceux contenus dans l'ordi ou bien faut-il les exporter/importer a chaque fois ?


sur mon iPad, j'ai Pages d'installé. Je peux envoyer un document sur iWork.com et partager le document. Mais comme sur mon ordi, j'ai Pages 08, je sais pas si sur la version plus récente d'iWork, il y a aussi cette option pour le partage de document.


----------



## wayne (29 Mai 2010)

Par contre, pour le reste, photos, musiques, vidéos, apps, jest-ce une synchro sur iTunes comme pour un iPod touch ?


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

Oui.....


----------



## wayne (29 Mai 2010)

l'idéal, c'est donc d'avoiir un compte mobile me pour la synchro de fichier partagés, de fichiers et de plus gros trucs, car 64GB, c'est peu finalement


----------



## legallou (29 Mai 2010)

J'ai transféré mes templates Pages du Mac sur iPad. Cela marche, mais il y a quelques limitations. J'ai fait un article à part pour pouvoir facilement montrer les copies d'écran. À lire ici :
http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/Pages/Pages10.html
Cela inclus comment contourner les limitations Apple si vous refusez de payer les 99 de iwork.com


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

wayne a dit:


> l'idéal, c'est donc d'avoiir un compte mobile me pour la synchro de fichier partagés, de fichiers et de plus gros trucs, car 64GB, c'est peu finalement


alors MobileMe c'est bien pour synchroniser les photos, et ou partager éventuellement un document avec d'autres personnes. 

Mais moi, ce que je veux surtout, c'est partager des fichiers entre mon MBP et mon iPad. Et là, on vient de me conseiller Air Sharing HD (CHF 11.-- sur l'App Store). J'ai installé et c'est excellent ! On peut monter l'iPad comme "serveur" sur mon ordi. On partage via le WiFi. Il suffit ensuite de glisser-déposer tout ce que vous voulez dans le dossier Air Sharing de l'iPad et on a un confort de lecture vraiment chouette.


----------



## legallou (29 Mai 2010)

J'ai Air Sharing 7.99 et GoodReader 0.79. Les deux ont la connexion IP pour passage Mac iPad. les deux sont excellents. Je vais faire une comparaison ce soir. Pour l'heure je viens juste de finir la mise à jour de ma liste des étuis pour iPad. J'en ai 16 modèles différents avec photos. http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/Etui/Etui.html

Il manque à GoodReader l'envoi de fichier vers Pages et l'impression, mais il accède à Dropbox, et gère mieux les downloads.

Si vous n'avez pas besoin d'imprimer prenez GoodReader 0.79 et Dropbox gratuit.


----------



## wayne (30 Mai 2010)

Tout ça s'annonce très bien, j'ai résisté 1 journée. 2, ce sera dur...


----------



## legallou (31 Mai 2010)

GoodReader envoie bien les fichiers vers Pages. Je corrige ce que j'ai dit plus haut. J'avais raté l'option écrite en petit. Pour me racheter, j'ai fait une comparaison GoodReader versus Air Sharing.
http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/GoodReader/GRvsAS.html
Il ne manque qu'à GoodReader l'option d'impression.

PS : J'écris ce texte à part, car je n'ai pas l'option "Editer" sur mon message précédent. Pourquoi ?


----------



## twinworld (31 Mai 2010)

legallou a dit:


> PS : J'écris ce texte à part, car je n'ai pas l'option "Editer" sur mon message précédent. Pourquoi ?



Parce qu'on ne peut editer son message que quelques apres l'avoir publié seulement.


----------

